# WHY do you want to lose ?!?!?!



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Sometimes its helpful and it is motivating to remember WHY we are doing this !! If we can get excited about losing again like we did 3 weeks ago, we will have better will power, and wont give up as easily !!!

Diabetes runs in my family.
My mother was extermely obese.
I cant run & play without huffing & puffing.
I want to wear smaller, cuter clothes.
I dont want to wait until I am 100 + overweight then try to lose !!
I dont want to jiggle !!!!!

How bout y'all ???


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I think reminding ourselves of _why _ is a good idea. So here's why...

1. I'm facing some future female type surgery and I think I'll fair better at optimum weight and health.

2. I'm having a lot of trouble with knee pain since I've had three serious falls and I'm hoping a few pounds off will help ease some of the pain or make recovery easier if surgery proves neccessary. (These same injuries and the resulting exercise/movement restrictions are where the extra weight came from.)

3. I'm tired of feeling sluggish.

4. And getting older should mean getting *bette*r - *so my goal is better!*

Halo


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I think your right, we do need to remind us why!! 
ok, here is my why's---
First,,, my feet were killing me! I have lost a considerable amount of weight since I began, they are feeling better..
next, I am very umm,,, well large up top.. _anyway_, so loosing weight has really helped reduce those, and helped my back pain..

my present whys to keep loosing are--- I dont want to look yucky in the mirror! lol!!
I want my DH to be proud of me, not embarressed... he told me the other day that I looked "feminine" that was the best compliment ever! 

I want to look like a lady again, even if I do have to muck out the coop, and drag around power tools, it is nice to LOOK good! (and feel good!)
yep, bottom line is good health.
I do feel so much better. I know in 30 pounds I will feel better yet.


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

I want to feel better!

I want to have more stamina & strength to keep up with 3 kids!

I want to like what I see in the mirror!

I have a large pile of pre-pregnancy clothes that I like and WILL wear again!

High blood pressure runs in my family!

I am insulant resistant which the next step is diabetes.

I do not need to be a super model (Won't happen, I am too short :grump: )but I do want to look good!

I have to go to lots of trade shows and weddings (wedding videoagrapher) and I tired of looking lumpy in my dress clothes. Besides everyone knows the camera adds 10 lbs :grump:


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

I want very much to get off the high blood pressure medication I am on. The side effects are really getting to me! It would seem that getting some weight off- oh, okay, a lot of weight off  - would get my BP down where medication is no longer necessary.


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

The number one reason is so I will feel better about myself along with #2. I have fibromyalgia and it hurts to walk or move somedays (some are worse than others) so I thought if I lose weight the pain won't be so bad. #3. My blood pressure runs on the high side. Not dangerously high but could become that way. I would like to look nicer not only for myself but for my hubby. And I would like for my grandchildren to see their Granny looking more fit. I have be very overweight as long as I have had grandchildren and I would like for them to see me at my normal weight (not what is normal for me now but what I am supposed to weigh).


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I am tired of being overweight.
Have been since childhood. Dropped most of the weight when I moved out of mom and dad's, but 5 yrs later with my first child on the way it was back and then some.
I really need to tone up my tummy or I will have back problems, need to lose some weight first.
Some day I would just love to be able to wear something skimpy.
steff


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Gret question. I seem to be looking on the dark side these days so this is really helping.

1. Get into work my clothes, so when I find a job I won't look like a sausage.

2. Feel physically better - more stamina

3. DD is a cardiac critical care nurse - so many obese people have heart attacks and their time in surgery & recovery time is longer & harder due to their weight. Don't want to be there.

4. Looking better makes me feel better about myself. (that I care about myself)


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

I want to loose weight because I am slowly killing myself and my kids are too young to be orphans. I need help. 
God bless you and yours
Debbie


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

reasons i want to lose are
1 diabetes runs in my family (i don' want it)
2 high blood pressure and it's problems run in my family (i don't want them either)
3 i have 3 children who need me and i want to be here for them
4 i want to look good for myself and dh when he is home and not have to hide in baggy/boxy shirts and jeans
5 because it would be a much better life without the problems my weight cause with my health and my ablility to do things with my children


----------



## GeorgiaberryM (Mar 30, 2004)

I want to look good in a photo again! And have fun in the clothes dept. And be more successful with my yoga practice - all those fat rolls really get in the way!


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

Hi all. Better late than never.

I have to meet height/weight guidelines when I accompany the Council Venture Scouts to NW Atikokan this summer.
At 5 ft 5 inches I should be 165. The last time I went I was 175.
I always loose 20 lbs minimum on these backcountry canoe trips, it would be great if that "trip" weight loss started from a lower base.

I haven't weighed myself in ages. I tend to circle 200 within 5 lbs +/-. Size 14 to 16 depending on coutiere.


----------



## packratqueen (Aug 19, 2004)

I want to run without huffing and puffing again!
I also want to tuck my shirt inside my jeans again and look sexy!
Even at my age!!
I want to be able to keep up with my grandson.
Mary


----------



## crystalniche (Apr 4, 2005)

I want to look better.

I want to get to a much healthier weight. 

To wear jeans again instead of sweats would feel sooooooo good.

Moving around would be so much easier on my legs if I were a lot lighter. 

While I have no problems with sugar I don't want to chance that problem in the future. 

I want to eat to stay healthy not for comfort, to calm down, pass time or as entertainment.

The feeling of being thin is sooooo good that I want to have that feeling again.

I really want to made my husband feel proud of how I look. He says he doesn't think I am fat but I sure know that I am.


----------



## scgirl (Jan 25, 2005)

As I am getting older and will hopefully be getting grandchildren in a few years, I want to keep my health and mobility for as long as possible. 

I remember years ago, standing in line at the military pharmacy, the lines were always HUGE with retirees, getting literally, *bags * of prescriptions. Once, I counted 20 prescriptions for one couple. Not what I want for myself if there's anything I can possibly do to help.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

I want to lose weight because....

I have clothes I can't wear
I have a tummy that causes people to say "When are you due?"
I want to be thinner than my sisters
I LIKE being the thinnest cousin (still am even at 177!)
I want to wear 3 sizes smaller, just BECAUSE

Cheryl


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I want to loose weight because:

I'm too short to hide extra pounds, and they all pile up in the middle. I want to LOOK a whole lot better.

I have been so stiff and in pain for years. For years, I've been doing what I could to make myself better. Now that I can move again and have comparatively little pain, I want to do stuff. I think loosing forty pounds would help alot.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Adult onset diabetes runs in my family.
My mother and grandmother were extremely obese, and they hurt my feelings when I was young telling me that I was doomed to be obese, too. If I don't stop the trend now, they will have been correct.
I don't want to have to buy larger clothes
I don't want to wait until I am extremely overweight, then try to lose !!
I don't like how I look in the mirror.
Mom died of a series of strokes. I don't want to suffer like she did those last months not being able to move. For that matter, I don't want to spend the later years of my life having to sleep in a chair because I can't breathe when I lie down like she did.
I feel better thinner, and I feel better when I exercise regularly.


----------



## desertdreamer (Sep 30, 2004)

..


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I want to stay healthy. I don't have any health problems YET but I can see it hitting full -force if I do not! I hate the way I look. At fifty it will be much harder to lose but I am ready,able and willing. Deb


----------



## TexCountryWoman (Jun 22, 2004)

I lost 75 pounds on the Atkins Diet and I have kept it off 2 years. Why?

1) I have knee and back problems that feel SOO much better now. Pain was my motivation, vainity keeps it off.

2) Diabetes runs in my family too

3) I wear my daughter's size 7 jeans now and get all her hand me downs, very cute tank-tops and shorts that I don't have to buy

4) It's way more easy to run the ranch being skinny and active instead of fat and sloppy and tired and achey

5) There are no obese 100 year olds

6) I want to see my grandchildren's children

7) I am turning 50 next month and I now that I lost the weight and feel good, I don't feel depressed about it, I am looking forward to it...I went BLONDE for the first time in my life and am having a blast! .......Diane


----------



## ellebeaux (Aug 18, 2004)

Last week an old buddy sent me a job announcement to host Animal Planet's "Ms. Adventure" TV show. He said I was the first person he thought of when he read it! 

They wanted a 4 minute audition tape and the deadline is today (Dec 21st) . They wanted someone who looks as good in an evening gown as she does without showering for a week. I realized that no one would want to look at me hiking around the world.

And then I realized I was too ashamed of my figure and that my weight is getting in the way of pursuing my dreams. So it's time to do something. I'm way too young to give up on my dreams and adventures!


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

Good idea!

1. My weight makes work more difficult. 
2. I have weak ankles and so the weight is just unhealthy.
3. Size 22 pants....I would be content to be back at 14/16...
4. I would love to wear skirts more often but I hate my thighs in them.
5. I'm superficial and don't feel good about my current build.
6. I'm not married yet...lol
7. Health is the biggest issue, both mental and physical..


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

I'd like to loose weight because my mother's face is permanently attached to a camera...and I don't like what she's showing the rest of the world!


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

I want to lose weight because I want to live. I do not want to be on insulin and I want to get off the three blood pressure pills I take every day. I want to be strong again. I want the chest pains to go away and when I get my cholesterol tests done I want it to be normal.
I am only 54 years old and I want to live to be 100.
Linda


----------



## motherearth12 (Nov 26, 2005)

Well I always have hid behind baggy clothes and a fake smile, so since everyone is sharing I will too. I am on a strict major diet to not just loose weight but to become healthy also. #1. My mom died almost a year ago at 45 years old, she was very small, but her heart was full of gunk. #2 She had diabetes, which I already have. #3 my 11 year old dd has all the warning signs of diabetes and we are awaiting tests on her. #3 I want to be able to run, not just walk. #4 I want to out live my mom's age when she died.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

1. I don't want to buy more clothes esp not even fatter ones. I like the ones I already have especially the even skinnier than I can fit now ones.
2. I feel better when I exercise so I should do it more which leads to weight dropping- and maybe I'd feel better with less weight (FM type symptoms chronic neck/back pain).
3. Want to set a good example for my kids.
4. Mom at 60+ is obese and hypertensive- after being slim lifelong- so I need to work at it and keep working at it lifelong.
5. I fear when I return to a Homesteading life being overweight will make me lazy and unwilling to acomplish much. (But also hope I can plan enough chores that I no longer need to schedule exercise).
6. Suppose I should also set a good example for my patients- maybe should keep track of weight loss and exercise amount to tell them about.


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

I want to lose weight because I'm worth it. Hiding behind my weight, isn't an acceptable state of being for me, and I've done it way too long. With each pound I lose, I feel my confidence level soar. While it's silly, I really do associate beauty with being at a healthy weight, and it's important to me I feel beautiful.

Official weigh in was yesterday, down 1 more #. Then today, I was down almost another #. I've cut WAY back on calories. By May, I'll be where I want to be.

Heather


----------



## SelfSufficientO (Dec 23, 2005)

I have a problem with my heart skipping. Since I have lost over 30 lbs it skips a lot less. I also wanted to be able to take a hike when camping. It is nice to look better too and be in jeans again.


----------



## Bob in WI (May 10, 2002)

Am I the only guy to post here or what?

My reasons are.

Diabetes.
Had a heart attack a few years ago.
Had hip replacement recently.
I need oxygen at night along with a CPAP.
I want to feel better and not always be tired and winded.
Want to be around to spend time with my wife. 
Want to spend time playing with the grandkids.

I JUST WANT TO FEEL BETTER OVERALL.


It can be done. I have lost over 40 pounds since Nov 1. I will admit it is not easy, but the rewards make the hardships (hunger) worth enduring. I have learned there is not EASY diet. It takes a goal and determination.

I hope you all succeed, and God bless you all. 

Bob


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

My mom died of a pulmonary embolism in her early 50's and most of her side of the family also died in their 50's or younger. They all weighed a lot more than was good for them. Strokes run on that side of the family. I don't want one. I want to live to be old! (I love the line about there not being any obese 100 year olds, lol!)

I want to get back into my skinny clothes. I really hate being overweight.

I hate having my thighs rub. <sigh>

Bob, you may be the only guy brave enough to post, but I bet there are some others reading.

edited to add an update:

Since I've been exercising regularly and eating better, I feel better, and I LIKE feeling better. 

I'm vain enough to like it when my co-workers comment that I look good (healthy). 

I LOVE having my clothes fit better. 

My stamina is improving, and I'm spending more time outside, where I like to be. The increased winter exercise kept away the SAD that normally afflicts me every year, and eating the higher fiber diet that my doctor's recommended for years has improved my IBS problems. 

Eating well and exercising prior to my surgery in January really helped me to bounce back afterward, and I even ate healthy food while I was in the hospital (24 hr room service, great menu, and all I felt like eating was the good stuff). My surgeon was impressed with how well I was getting around 24 hours post-op and sent me home earlier than first planned. 

So...I started out mostly just wanting to lose weight to get skinnier, but even though I'm only down a few pounds toward my goal, I have already reaped so many other benefits that I am thrilled. That's the incentive I need to keep up with the lifestyle changes I've made, even when I don't see great progress on the scale.

~Mary, who's lost 6# since 1-01-06, and has 22# more to go!


----------



## via media (Jun 3, 2005)

Vanity. I weigh more than I ever have before - and I can't blame illness or pregancy. I just really really REALLYREALLYREALLY like sweet stuff. 

/VM


----------

